# Black dear? Disease?



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

Someone I know has been telling me about a deer with a black underbelly and spots on his body. When they ride up to it I guess it doesn't run off it stands there and acts confused? Some kind of disease?

Should they report this to the warden.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

sure it wasnt just a fawn with mud on its belly?


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

:rollin:


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

I'm not the one who's seen it. Just trying to explain it from what I've heard. Wondering if anyone else has seen anything like this or it's just no big deal


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

i did see an adult doe once that must have been part albino. it was brown and white and looked like a holstine cow.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

There are rumors that there is a n Albino floating around the Sanborn area! That is straight from the a local in the bar! But it might just be a genetic flaw. Color doesn't usually mean it's sick, just different. Ask your friend if it is under weight (ask if you can see his rib cage), and ask him if it's tail was up in the air or down low? Would be cool to see!!!


----------



## apeterson (Aug 3, 2005)

what you are talking about is called a piebald deer... they are basicly half elbino an half regular... they have a genetic that makes them this way. also the black deer you are talking about is the reverse of an elbino (can not remember what they call them.) I have a pic of the pieblad I shot in MN last year but I do not know how to post it here. look in hunting photos it is there.. pic # 2078


----------



## howlplay (Aug 23, 2005)

Only a deer at the zoo should allow someone to drive up to it. It could be sick/retarded. If he see's it often maybe it is worth being reported, better safe than sorry.


----------



## Lil Sand Bay (Feb 2, 2005)

apeterson is right, I saw a totally black deer up here a few years ago; the word for it is melanin. It's just a color phase, and has no physical bearing on the animal.
As far as deer allowing a close car approach... I run the Color Guard for our local VFW, and last November I had to help bury one of my hunting partners. After the service our ceremonial rifles were being kept in a gun safe at our local cop shop while we renovate our Club. Since the local cop was on traffic control from the funeral, the office was closed so I decided to just take them home in the open bed of my PU truck. I live a half mile down the end of a dirt dead end road. Standing in my road were two bucks, three doe and two yearlings. They parted just in front of me like the Red Sea, and after I passed went right back on the road behind me. 
Jeez... ten 30-06 M-1 Garands, 750 rounds of ammo, and they were all blanks! Being able to drive right up to a deer is pretty common around here, although I expect that particular event was my old hunting partner having his last laugh.


----------



## howlplay (Aug 23, 2005)

lil sand bay....sorry to hear about your buddy. I had just lost my closest hunting buddy this last spring here too...he's also my brother. I like how you say it could have been your buddy having his last laugh. I still expect my brother to be there next season when i am sitting in a tree stand or flushing some pheasant!! Take care


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

first of all,,, color the body of the deer make no different... if u shot and u must always check on deer 's heart and liver and cut in half and see of white dot on it it is disease and also u can bring Fish & Game Department and they can check your deer if is it disease or not . They cut half brain and check in it. If disease and Fish & Game department would be happy to replace ur new tag to get good deer.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Below you will find a website that shows some of the many different kinds of whitetail deer that can exist. As was mentioned above, it could be a piebald deer (spelling?). Either way, look at the site. There is also some amazing pictures of a pure black deer. Enjoy!

http://www.northamericanwhitetail.com/weirdwhitetails/


----------

